# Sunday Special - Wedding Bell Blues



## luckytrim (Nov 25, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Sunday Special - Wedding Bell Blues


1. A French wedding cake  is traditionally made from which type of pastry ?
2. Which star of _E.T.  the Extra-Terrestrial_ also starred in _The Wedding singer_ ?
3.  Which tough-guy actor married Ali McGraw in 1973 ?
4. Who was the only (so  far) US President to have been divorced ?
5. Who did actor Don Johnson marry  TWICE ?
6. Which two ex-Wimbledon Champs of the 1990's subsequently married  each other ?
7. Collectively, how many times were John, Paul, George and  Ringo married ?
8. Who was Elizabeth Taylor's husband when they were both  nominated for an Oscar ?
9. Which Oscar winner was once married to Tom Cruise  ?
10. Who was married to Ava Gardner when both were Oscar-nominated ?
11.  How many Catherines did Henry VIII marry ?
12. What Action-Movie actor said,  "I was married by a Judge; I should have asked for a Jury!" ?
13. Which  Talk-Show host said, "Marriage is grand; Divorce is Twenty Grand" ?
14. Who  played Michael Douglas' wife in _A Perfect Murder_ ?
15. Who was  playwright Arthur Miller's most famous bride  ?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  Choux Pastry
2. Drew Barrymore
3. Steve McQueen
4. Ronald Reagan
5.  Melanie Griffith
6. Andre Agassi and Steffi Graf
7. eight times  total
8. Richard Burton
9. Nicole Kidman
10. Frank Sinatra
11.  Three
12. Sylvester Stallone
13. Jay Leno
14. Gwyneth Paltro
15.  Marilyn Monroe [/FONT]


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 25, 2018)

You've got a problem with #4. The current president has been divorced twice.


----------



## luckytrim (Nov 26, 2018)

Yup ! 

Out-dated Question.... Maybe a Mod will rephrase it and update the answer for me ???

THX..


----------

